# Event pricing



## Jason Johnson (Jan 19, 2009)

I had my first request for event pricing this fall. All of our other work is either T & M, per occurrence, or seasonal budget so I need some advise on how to break it down. I already got the job and so far it is working out. It is structured as follows with the snow total in a 24 hour period:
2"-4" = $
4"-6" = $
6"-8" = $
8"-10" = $
10"-12" = $
12"+ = T&M
What is the typical breakdown in this type of format? I was assuming a normal base price for the 2"-4" then break it down by percentage incrementally from there. The bid is for a medium to large sized strip mall. The contract includes walks too! Salt and calcium are separate based off of amount of material used and a unit price for each.
Thanks for any insight you can offer!


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

ya like a 80% raise depending what you charge


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Jason Johnson;962649 said:


> I had my first request for event pricing this fall. All of our other work is either T & M, per occurrence, or seasonal budget so I need some advise on how to break it down. I already got the job and so far it is working out. It is structured as follows with the snow total in a 24 hour period:
> 2"-4" = $
> 4"-6" = $
> 6"-8" = $
> ...


If you already have the job...What are you asking for......To see if you lowballed it..


----------



## Jason Johnson (Jan 19, 2009)

Not worried about low balling it.We tend to be competitive or a little more than everyone in the area. It's not about price for us it's value. We more than satisfy our contracts and set the standard for quality of work. I just wanted to get some advise from some professionals in the industry that may deal with this contract structure more than I have. Isn't that what this site is for. I'll figure it out on my own in time with production analysis of what we have done. Just trying to get a step ahead of it if they want to offer me additional work which there is a possiblity of that or a new customer may want something similar.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

We dont break it down as far as you but it goes like this.
2-6"= 300
6.1-10"=50% more so 450
10" plus= 100% more so 600
hope thats what your asking for


----------



## Jason Johnson (Jan 19, 2009)

That's exactly what I was wondering. THANKS! The customer had it set up like this for the break down. I think because it is a 2" trigger depth for removal supposing about every 2"-4" you would be able to cycle back thru and do another occurrence. Only issue would be storms that are really dumping down and giving us an inch or two an hour of accumulation.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Woooooooo, Jason looks like we need to see some pic's of that fleet !!! Looks very nice from that small pic


----------



## Jason Johnson (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for the compliment! We are pretty proud of how we do what we do. This includes a great group of people and some nice equipment. I'm hoping to get a lineup picture of our fleet by the end of the season so I'll get something posted as soon as possible.


----------



## Jason Johnson (Jan 19, 2009)

Forgot to mention that your fleet is very impressive! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice equipment! I would say that ryde 307 has the right idea. That way, you can plow it multiple times but you make what you need to make each time. I don't ever sign contracts, or place bids for that matter, without a little structure like that, or a cap on the amount of snow that will be allowed to pile up before we plow.


----------



## Jason Johnson (Jan 19, 2009)

That is the same thing I was thinking. We always try to create a pricing and service structure that is fair to us and our customer. This is just one that I didn't have any experience with. I feel we may have gone in a little low with it especially as the amount of snow increases. Can always work on adjusting it in the future though.


----------



## smokin4by (Dec 21, 2009)

ryde307;962682 said:


> We dont break it down as far as you but it goes like this.
> 2-6"= 300
> 6.1-10"=50% more so 450
> 10" plus= 100% more so 600
> hope thats what your asking for


just a little clarification needed for me...

for a 2-6" you plow 1-2 or 3 times for $300
and a 6.1-10" you plow 3-5 times for $450
and a 10.1 + you would plow more than 5 times for $600

if you had a 2" trigger and cycled threw every 2" that sound like alot of time on the job

maybe i have this wrong, but i can see this working great as a raise if you only had to push once for 7" at the end of an event, but if you hit the lot too much i think a per-push pricing would work in your favor.

am i wrong with this??


----------



## smokin4by (Dec 21, 2009)

did i stump you guys? bump


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

no need to plow 3 times for 6"


----------



## smokin4by (Dec 21, 2009)

ya i agree, but some of these guys are saying they plow a storm every two inches, and then charge the same for up to a six inch snow. doesn't make sence to me. unless they are charging for a two inch push three times. 

i don't think they have a clue what the are charging, probibly why they have so much trouble with the billings???


----------



## JustMag (Feb 11, 2010)

Jason Johnson;962699 said:


> That's exactly what I was wondering. THANKS! The customer had it set up like this for the break down. I think because it is a 2" trigger depth for removal supposing about every 2"-4" you would be able to cycle back thru and do another occurrence. Only issue would be storms that are really dumping down and giving us an inch or two an hour of accumulation.


Hey Jason, did you ever do any painting?? I knew a guy in Cincinnati a while back that was a hell of a painter. Just wondering if you are the same guy.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

There is no way I would be plowing 5-6 inches of snow for the same price of 1 or 2. Here is our structure. 
Price scheduling per application:
Up to 4 inches - 100% of given price.
4.25 - 8 inches - 150%
8.25 - 12 inches - 200%
12.25 - 16 inches - 250%
16+ inches - 300%
Now mind you...the 16 inch thing just doesn't happen.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I'll still to seasonal contracts .Less headaches for me at least.


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

smokin4by;968663 said:


> just a little clarification needed for me...
> 
> for a 2-6" you plow 1-2 or 3 times for $300
> and a 6.1-10" you plow 3-5 times for $450
> ...


We do a full clearing when it's done snowing, and charge for that amount of snow. Any other work like keeping driving lanes open is by the hour, and by request, that way there are no questions as to why we were there plowing. Has worked great so far. Have made the "executive decision" to go do some work that I deemed necessary a couple of times, and gotten "the call" to do some work while we were already staring, so I guess we're on the same page with management so far.


----------



## Jason Johnson (Jan 19, 2009)

JustMag; no real serious painting here. We sealcoat and stripe parking lots and do the occasional paint job on a mall of factory for a existing commercial customer but that is it. Never lived in Cincy or done any business there. Must be a different JJ.
I'm along the same lines as you Runner. I structured it a little cheaper for each following occurrence since it is decent sized property, and depending on the rate of snow, when you finish one occurrence it is time to start the next. Saves by mobilizing once and setting up camp on the site for the storm with a couple units and send in a third if they get behind. It has worked out so far this season. With this customer we can't wait on the snow to stop or the close of business. We roll when it becomes harzardous and pre-salt then plow when we hit the 2" trigger depth.


----------

